# NIC Card problem

## lostinlinux

I am using a netgear ethernet card (FA310TX) and on the initial install it detects the card fine using the net-setup eth0 script....however after the install it did not save these settings and I can't figure out how to set up the system so it will load on start up.

----------

## hitman200ca

I have a similar problem where the live-cd figures out

what both of my cards are but when I reboot the 

card is not supported.

I am almost certain this is because I dont have the proper

card driver compiled in my kernel because it loads eth0

(my Realtek card) but can load eth1.

Is there some way I can figure out what module is needed

for my other generic NIC after booting the live-cd ?

mayhaps an lsmod ? or something similar ?

Thanks :o)

----------

## rac

When you compiled your kernel, did you include the tulip driver?  Network device support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> DECchip Tulip (dc21x4x) PCI support.  Set it to (*) and reinstall the bzImage, and then 

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## rac

 *hitman200ca wrote:*   

> mayhaps an lsmod ?

 

Yes, lsmod sounds like a good idea.

----------

## lostinlinux

I am going to try to recompile the kernel, but before I do this I was wondering if there is a way to check the kernel to see if that option had been installed or not?

----------

## rac

 *lostinlinux wrote:*   

> I was wondering if there is a way to check the kernel to see if that option had been installed or not?

 

You could try: 

```
$ grep -i tulip /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## lostinlinux

I am currently recompiling the kernel, I was just wondering if I would have to do anything special to get my ethernet card to load next time or if this will cause the card to load at boot?

----------

## rac

The only other thing that might be necessary is 

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## lostinlinux

ok I did what you said including the rc-update and when I rebooted I got a kernel panic: Tried to kill init! I restored my original kernel and that loads fine.  but still no ethernet card support.  Any clue why this happened and how to avoid it in the future?

----------

## rac

Is adding the tulip driver the only thing you changed in the configuration?  Try posting a new thread (maybe in Installing Gentoo) describing the messages just before the kernel panic.  I see some 50-odd threads with kernel panic: attempted to kill init in the archives, and lots of them seem to have different resolutions.

----------

## lostinlinux

I added the tulip driver to the kernel, and now it does detect my ethernet card, when I type /sbin/ifconfig -a it tells me it is up and running however I still can not access any information on the internet.  When I try to ping my router it gives me an error telling me my network is unreachable.  Any clue as to why this occured and how to fix?

----------

## lostinlinux

I got it to work (finally) another stupid error on my part, after reading tons of messages from people that had similar problems I found that I had the dhcp string commented out in one of my config files.  After changing that and a quick reboot it connected to the net flawlessly

----------

